# Unwanted gas build up in rumen



## Plunge (Jul 29, 2009)

I have the goat that was operated on at WSU for the degenerative digestive system. He got his stitches out today and his elimination systems seem to be operating normally except for he's still having gas build up in his rumen. 

My vet has him on Metoclopramide (also known as Reglan) which is a very scary drug from what I've read about it. It'd like to get him off of it as soon as possible, plus we're already having to increase his dose to higher levels for it to work. 

I take him out to browse for about 30-45 minutes twice a day; he eats green grass in his enclosure; I give him small amounts of fruits and vegetables that are supposed to be anti-gas creators. 

Any other ideas of how to move this gas out of the rumen?


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

I would stop the fruits and vegetables (fruits resp. the sugar in them can again cause fermentation = gas build up) and stick to a faber rich, natural diet.

Less grass, too and more browse, maybe switch to hay for the time he's in the enclosure.

Add herbs: caraway, sage, thyme and others

Did you feed him probiotics like suggested in other posts?

I don't have it handy but you might want to read "Herbal Handbook for Farm and Stable" by Juliette Bairacli-Levy for more ideas.


----------



## Plunge (Jul 29, 2009)

I've been feeding him things that are supposed to be low gas builders (in humans anyway), but good idea--I'll give it a try.


----------



## SarahJean (Apr 30, 2009)

baking soda. also i would just go with hay and leave out the fresh grasses


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

How can you tell if there is gas buildup?


----------



## Plunge (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi Bob--Sorry it has taken me so long to reply, but my life is totally revolving around trying to save this goat. 

Unwanted gas build up is very easy to detect in this goat because he has lost so much weight. However, there are some signs that are significant--his rumen area feels very tight and if you look at your goat from the rear the left side will be tight and much higher than usual--a good deal of swelling--clear up to the backbone. My goat also moans when he is in a bad way from the bloat. I've devised a method that helps relieve him of the gas--

--we walk over uneven ground and about every 20-30 minutes I rub his rumen from back and upward towards the front
--if he's having a bad day and I don't want to walk him a bunch, then I spend more time rubbing his rumen as described above
--sometimes I have to resort to Gas-X or ChacoCaps in addition to the above


----------

